
Linux Server Hardening Using Idempotency with Ansible: Part 1 - jrepinc
https://www.linux.com/blog/linux-server-hardening-using-idempotency-ansible-part-1
======
hactually
I don't know how I feel about Ansible as a means to idempotency.

I used to create ro filesystems for embedded systems and then move /var and
/tmp to a tmpfs ... Imaging "just" running ansible every hour on it seems like
a total shitshow by comparison.

